

The Internet is Fucked - cek
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/25/5431382/the-internet-is-fucked

======
SamWhited
I love the "How to unfuck the internet" graphic at the end: "This is the main
FCC switchboard. At the prompt, press 1 and then 5 to be connected to an agent
and file a complaint."

